# frog ID



## Pacblu202 (May 8, 2012)

came across this yesterday while i googled azeurus... anyone have a clue as to what the frogs on the right are?


----------



## frograck (May 1, 2005)

Those are Dendrobates auratus


----------



## Dev30ils (May 1, 2012)

They're D. auratus. Someone with more experience than me can guess which morph because I'm not exactly sure.


----------



## Darts15 (Jun 5, 2011)

Green and black arautus I believe.


----------



## Shinosuke (Aug 10, 2011)

What he said ^^^
Looks like green and black auratus, but I'm no expert.


----------



## brinkerh420 (Oct 2, 2011)

Maybe Dendrobates Auratus Costa Rican Green and Black


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Looks like a leuc being terrorized by a couple of auratus. For all their shyness, auratus can be mean frogs.


----------



## Pacblu202 (May 8, 2012)

I figured as much as auratus but would like to actually know a more specific morph. I was unclear on that. I've never seen any that look like that.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Look at how skinny that Leuc is!!! It's like it came from Taron or LLL


----------



## SmallScaleDan (Nov 16, 2008)

Did anyone notice the little brown frog between the darts? It looks to be a Coqui or a greenhouse frog. I'd say all three of them look skinny, the leuc being the worst off. 

Dan


----------



## Pacblu202 (May 8, 2012)

Good eye! I notice it now along with a snail haha


----------



## Dendrobati (Jul 27, 2012)

The poor leuc isnt happy or healthy. Co-habbitation gone wrong.


----------



## Pacblu202 (May 8, 2012)

Just want to make sure people know this isn't my setup hahaha don't want that rep coming off on me. It was off a good search like stated


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

SmallScaleDan said:


> Did anyone notice the little brown frog between the darts? It looks to be a Coqui or a greenhouse frog. I'd say all three of them look skinny, the leuc being the worst off.
> 
> Dan


Good eye Dan, I didn't even see that little sucker at first.


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

based on the particular shade of green, (Dendrobates auratus Morphguide used as a reference) I say it is either a corcovado, portabelo, or taboga auratus. Probably taboga.


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

I disagree. Tabogas tend to be a more metallic olive green.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

I realize this discussion is purely for arguments sake and has nothing to do with any pending sale. Yet it's a good example of why identification of a morph or locale should NEVER be done via a picture. Everyone sees that picture a different way and you could could up with a number of answers. You could end crossing two totally seperate locales of frogs, and that would be wrong. All we can say for sure is that it appears to be some from of a "Green and Black" auratus.


----------



## Phyllobates azureus (Aug 18, 2010)

Pacblu202 said:


> came across this yesterday while i googled azeurus... anyone have a clue as to what the frogs on the right are?


Dendrobates Leucomelas "Banded" and Dendrobates auratus "Costa Rican", I think. Green and black auratus are more mint green than that.


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Phyllobates azureus said:


> Dendrobates Leucomelas "Banded" and Dendrobates auratus "Costa Rican", I think. Green and black auratus are more mint green than that.


Definitely not a "banded" leuc...and probably not a costa rican auratus (almost every one that I have seen has a distinctive green "U" behind the head).
To echo what has already been said, giving a visual id from one pic is not the best way to go...there are tons of green and black auratus from Panama, thats probably as close as its gonna get.


----------



## Pacblu202 (May 8, 2012)

Yeah I'm just more interested in the pattern on it. I love auratus and my turqoiuse and bronze' pattern look almost nothing like that.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

looks to me like a D. leucomelas X D. auratus. The banding of the green and black circles, also the sheen on the green frogs is reminiscent of a D. leucomelas.

These two species have been hybridized in the past.

Just an opinion, Richard.


----------



## Pacblu202 (May 8, 2012)

I was looking up auratus' and saw something about reticulated auratus. It looks similar to that a bit but this had thicker lines


----------



## Tinctoc (Sep 15, 2012)

Woodsman said:


> looks to me like a D. leucomelas X D. auratus. The banding of the green and black circles, also the sheen on the green frogs is reminiscent of a D. leucomelas.
> 
> These two species have been hybridized in the past.
> 
> Just an opinion, Richard.


I see that I'm not the only one that noticed this. When I first glanced at the photo, the yellowish hue in the arautus struck me as unusual and appeared to be a hybrid x leucomela.


----------

